# Injector pump gear nut torque



## Detrious (Jul 5, 2017)

Vauxhall Workshop Manuals > Astra J > Engine > Engine mechanics - 2.0L Diesel (LCD, LBS, LBX, LBY) > Repair Instructions > Fuel Injection Pump Driven Sprocket Installation - LBQ, LBR, LBS, LBX, and LCD


Astra J > Vauxhall Workshop Manuals > Engine > Engine mechanics - 2.0L Diesel (LCD, LBS, LBX, LBY) > Repair Instructions > Fuel Injection Pump Driven Sprocket Installation - LBQ, LBR, LBS, LBX, and LCD



workshop-manuals.com





37 ft-lbs according to this, same engine in a European car


----------



## zlange84 (12 mo ago)

Thank you!!



Detrious said:


> Vauxhall Workshop Manuals > Astra J > Engine > Engine mechanics - 2.0L Diesel (LCD, LBS, LBX, LBY) > Repair Instructions > Fuel Injection Pump Driven Sprocket Installation - LBQ, LBR, LBS, LBX, and LCD
> 
> 
> Astra J > Vauxhall Workshop Manuals > Engine > Engine mechanics - 2.0L Diesel (LCD, LBS, LBX, LBY) > Repair Instructions > Fuel Injection Pump Driven Sprocket Installation - LBQ, LBR, LBS, LBX, and LCD
> ...


----------

